# All you need to get a damn good Tuna melt are these 5 items



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

1. Home canned Albacore or smoked Albacore tuna

2. Tillamook Cheese or Smoked Tillamook cheese of choice

3. Homemade bread 1/2"-9/16" thick slices.  I used Rollers Amish bread for this sandwich

4. Butter

5. Cast Iron Skillet













16456601318_5699195453_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






I went with plain old Tillamook cheddar and non-smoked home canned Albacore.













16021897624_6787787bb7_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






Just so I don't get in trouble here is the smoked element of the meal. Served on our smoking drinking party plate.













16458006549_d668b9ca81_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






Get a good glob of butter melting in the Cast iron over medium heat (low medium)













16643184682_b3c0c76e81_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






Here i must say that I used a few more than the "5" things listed above. I added pickles, dill, garlic powder, celery seed. and a bit of dry mustard. No Mayo, no squeezable mustard.













16642761561_745dc0de6b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






Here's the process. Bread, Cheese, Tuna, Cheese, Bread. Into the pan













16644182405_763eb6e27d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015


















16024277723_7682b6248b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






Put the Sandwee in the pan. Give it a quick swirl in the butter and flip immediately.  Cover with lid and wait. Since this is low heat it takes a while 5-8 minutes per side depending on your stove. Keep checking the bread.













16457988349_71662bba7b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






When it looks like this on one side its time to flip. When it looks like this on both sides its time to Eat!













16618241496_65f2c70699_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015


















16642746971_1ed0bea6d2_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## red dog (Feb 25, 2015)

Dang that looks tasty Case. I know what I'm doin the next time my buddy from the lowlands brings me some home canned smoked tuna.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 25, 2015)

Case,

I assume you serve those to all your fellow fishing buddies while out on the boat?    If so,  can I be your fishing buddy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

Red Dog said:


> Dang that looks tasty Case. I know what I'm doin the next time my buddy from the lowlands brings me some home canned smoked tuna. :drool:



Thanks Clay! If you come to Paulina in September I'll float you a jar or two of the non-smoked. I should've smoked some prior to canning this year but I didnt. If we get some this year I'll cold smoke al of it before canning!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> I assume you serve those to all your fellow fishing buddies while out on the boat?    If so,  can I be your fishing buddy? :yahoo:



Sure can Craig! Like you guys do I always take a good supply of goodies along when I go fishing!


----------

